# 2in. thick ribeye for father’s day



## cooker613 (Jun 18, 2019)

So, I had this beautiful 2in thick ribeye. Dropped in the sous vide for 2 1/2 [email protected] 131 degrees. Then hit it up with the searzall. Came out pretty tasty. 

The butcher cut me a nice one







Actually have three more just like it. Each about 1 3/4 lb.






After it’s water and fire treatment






It all it’s glory. It’s purpose fulfilled (or just about).


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 18, 2019)

Nice! Ill take the leftovers. Perfect doneness for me


----------



## cooker613 (Jun 18, 2019)

Unfortunately, no leftovers. Come next time.


----------



## dr k (Jun 18, 2019)

Looks great! I have a monster top sirloin I'm going to smoke then SV. Trying to figure if it needs a longer soak for tenderness.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 18, 2019)

dr k said:


> Looks great! I have a monster top sirloin I'm going to smoke then SV. Trying to figure if it needs a longer soak for tenderness.




I'd give a Sirloin 24 hours.
Like a Chucky, it might not need it, but some of them do, and you don't know until it's too late.

Bear


----------



## dr k (Jun 18, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> I'd give a Sirloin 24 hours.
> Like a Chucky, it might not need it, but some of them do, and you don't know until it's too late.
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear! That's what I was thinking. I had one a year ago and vac sealed one to freeze then but recalled it wasn't as tender as some other smaller top sirloin steaks and the one a year ago was just grilled.


----------

